# Micarta PFS with my iteration of a Flip Clip



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

So I got a scout slingshot for x-mas this year after not shooting a slingshot for 20+ years. Thought the flip clip was a cool ideas. Signed up on this great forum shortly after that. After making a bunch (8 or 9 I think) more traditional frames i wanted to try out a pfs cause they just look like fun. Seeing all of the other fantastic work be the other members I made three othe pickle forks and this is number 4.

I do custom knife handle and leather work so I have a ton of Micarta/G10 on hand to mess around with. Love it's near industructablity. Anyway enough talk. Here are the pics.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like it! Great job on the clip as well.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's pretty awesome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is awesome. I love it. You have something there!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool... love that tube attachment.. good job!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Just when I think I have seen all there is to see someone comes out with yet another great idea. Well thought out! Very cool.

winnie


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys The idea for the clip just sort of evolved in my head as I was making my other slingshots. Loved the idea of the flip clip but wanted something made out of a more rugged material and with my own spin of course.

So many ideas for slingshots, so little time. Seeing all of the other great work on here always peaks creative juices.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

That is very cool!!!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Really like that! Big fan of innovative ways to attach bands.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice work Man!


----------



## conor98 (May 26, 2013)

that has to be one of the coolest little slingshots i have seen ! good job


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

wow that's really cool!

great work!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW thats a cool makeover i like it a lot !

let us know when u go on sail with this ( or trade ;-) )

cheers

oh and welcome on board


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Really nice frame, great work.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

very nice flip clip evolution! nice pfs!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Very cool and clean attachment.... Just wondering, will the tubes wear out quicker? You might want some tube protectors where they are clipped down.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Very cool idea! That's a great looking little slinger!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

That thing is a sweet little shooter! Good job.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

CanH8r said:


> Very cool and clean attachment.... Just wondering, will the tubes wear out quicker? You might want some tube protectors where they are clipped down.


Doesn't seem to be a problem so far. The tubes don't really seem to pull much where they go under the compression plate/clip. I guess the rubbing through the holes and over the top could wear on it though. maybe I will try a tube protector on that area and have it leave off right before the clip. I like the clip/plate to sit down as flat to the frame as possible. a tube protector there would make it to thick for my taste.

Now I just need to practice a ton more so that I can shoot PF slingshots more accurately. I have at least managed not to get any hand hits the last week or two


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice work man, looks great.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

peppermack said:


> CanH8r said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool and clean attachment.... Just wondering, will the tubes wear out quicker? You might want some tube protectors where they are clipped down.
> ...


Well tube protectors or not, it is a great looking durable shooter. Nice job!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job, looks great!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

that is really cool

Rick


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Cool, good idea!!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

That is pure genius love everything about it.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I am going to start on another one tomorrow, refine a few things that I learned while making this one. The bolt I use is a special kind made for knife handles and pivots, I going to order some with a smaller female side diameter so I can try out something a little different on future ones. Next one is going to be out of black micarta I think, or maybe some crazy colored G10


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

ya got me man, lovin that one.....great job


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

great little shooter and with great idea of attachment, thanks!

jazz


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a very clever idea. Good job.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words guys. I didn't want to post any of my work until I thought I had something worthy of this great forum.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm sure paw paw would be proud  Awesome work


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

I was definitely incorporating some of his design into it, that's for sure


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Cool one Peppermack. Nice clip and scalloped edges. Looks comfy to shoot. Nice work.
Be well,
SF


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

I know this is an *OLD* post, but... I saw this and fell head-over-heels AGAIN. I love your style. Unique and recognizable. You clearly own it. Your frames have this beautiful folk art facet and time-worn patina that I so totally love. You don't have a gallery [gasp!]! Heartbreaking.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had one that he made but lost it on a frog hunt in the swamps one night waist deep in the water and it shot so good felt so right I miss it.


----------

